# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  КриптоПро PDF дайте серийник пожалуйста

## yuricprof

КриптоПро PDF дайте серийник пожалуйста. Если у кого есть такой скиньте на почту yuricprof@mail.ru

----------


## ed69

Присоединяюсь, нужен ключик. на почту ed52@bk.ru

----------


## Аяс

Нужен ключик криптопро csp 3.9.8003 . на почту 1978197910@mail.ru

----------


## ed69

КриптоПро PDF дайте серийник пожалуйста. В личку или на почту ed52@bk.ru

----------


## Rymata

пожалуйста, сбросьте, серийник для КриптоПро 3.9.7777. в личку или на почту jack0790@mail.ru

----------


## putin512

Присоединяюсь, нужен серийник на КриптоПро PDF

----------


## smit_03

и мне если можно.

----------


## Алик76

Серийник криптопро 3.9 дайте плиз

----------


## Pilotzlat

Скиньте ключек КриптоПро PDF на pilotzlat@yandex.ru

----------


## fill12

криптопро csp 3.9 серийный номер дайте пожалуйста

----------


## maltsev-v

Серийник криптопро 3.9 скинте плиз на valentin-m@yandex.ru

----------


## popov_ss26

КриптоПро PDF дайте серийник пожалуйста. Yа почту popov_ss26@mail.ru

----------


## ben24cs

и мне если можно серийник 3.9 дайте плиз ben24cs@gmail.com

----------


## vasilyu87

Всем привет! У кого есть ключик крипто про 4
Поделитесь пожалуйста!!! ))))
Скиньте в личку

буду очень признателен )))

----------


## irinasavelieva

КриптоПро PDF дайте серийник пожалуйста. на почту is.miass@mail.ru

----------


## AnnaSergeeva

Присоединяюсь к просьбам, помогите с ключиком Крипто Про 4!)))
Можно в личку или на a.m.sergeeva.81@gmail.com

----------


## putin512

И мне, и мне, пожаааалуйста :)

----------


## iPando

а просьбы серийника работают? тогда мне тоже )) я знаю что он может и бесплатным быть. но хотелось его запустить под про версией ридера.

----------


## dimi123

Ключик PDF пожалуйста!!!! Верю, что не закончились! Ни ключи, ни люди хорошие...
samaraorg.dim@gmail.com

----------


## GrandSakura

Помогите с ключиком КриптоПро PDF, я волшебное слово знаю - пожалуйста!
На laguna@nm.ru

----------


## alnik80

Присоединяюсь, нужен серийник на КриптоПро PDF
alnik80@bk.ru

----------


## downtaun

Кому дают? И мне дайте)) Спасибо. Нужно. downtaun@mail.ru

----------


## dVia

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста серийником для CryptoPro PDF 1.6.0547. Спасибо большое.
P.S. Скиньте в л.с. пожалуйста.

----------


## Yurexxx

Добрый день! Будьте добры - скиньте серийник для КриптоПро PDF 1.6 пожалуйста!

----------


## Иван Иван0вич

Огромная просьба, люди добрые! Сбросьте рабочий ключик Крипто Про PDF мою 1.6.0495 на почту moryak-chernomorec@mail.ru
Если есть кряк (например типа X-Force) будет еще лучше.
Буду очень признателен. За разумное вознаграждение.

----------


## smit_03

Добрый день! Кому нибудь скинули? дайте знать

----------


## downtaun

похоже не кому...

----------


## P1ratRuleZZZ

# For PDF 1.6

PD16L-B000X-EAAC2-EAERQ-RGP1M
PD161-D0009-AXAC2-AXFG8-4THF0
PD16W-A000E-9TAC2-9T2A0-ZTBVC

Ключи нашел тут же в другой ветке http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%D0%BE-CSP-3-9 (в конце где-то)
Вот на версию 2.0 не нашел...

----------

downtaun (09.03.2017)

----------


## Jamba

Поделитесь ключом на 2.0
В замен могу дать ключ на К-ПРО 4.0
jambo_sa@list.ru

----------


## yuricprof

Спасибо :)

----------


## PetroGalich

*ПРИСОЕДИНЯЮСЬ!!!*
Люди добрые, очень нужно ключик *на КриптоПро PDF* 2.0 !!! 8)

----------


## Rishat S

КриптоПро PDF v 2.0.0768 дайте серийник пожалуйста sh_rishat@mail.ru

----------


## ural8

Ищу ключ на КриптоПроPDF 2.0

----------


## experteg

Ищу ключ на КриптоПроPDF 2.0 experteg@ya.ru заранее благодарен.

----------


## milko24

> Поделитесь ключом на 2.0
> В замен могу дать ключ на К-ПРО 4.0
> jambo_sa@list.ru


Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом на КриптоПроPDF 2.0

----------


## Rentonekb

+1 дайте пожалуйста ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0

----------


## Dedalas

PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 - Криптопро PDF 2.0

----------

alanto_23 (19.07.2019), Born7 (10.08.2018), Constantin4321 (05.11.2021), dbocman (24.01.2020), Dimas36 (11.12.2018), dimidron11 (25.04.2019), Dim_116 (15.03.2019), Factor232 (17.11.2019), fylaret (13.10.2020), gaigalov (24.04.2020), it2_smg (16.01.2019), jonyk45 (05.08.2019), LeoKur (14.05.2020), lmaz252005 (10.01.2019), mba (12.04.2019), milko24 (11.08.2018), Mondain (19.01.2021), MrBlanki (14.09.2018), nnnstas (15.04.2021), nosfe (11.08.2022), OLEG_B (09.08.2018), P1ratRuleZZZ (10.06.2020), petzl (08.09.2020), pumko (18.06.2019), Pupkidze (17.04.2019), sarana85 (26.08.2018), skippy91 (05.10.2018), super_gad (10.02.2021), terexus (25.02.2019), Vasa2006 (04.01.2022), Winsik (22.06.2020), Xeopsss (08.09.2020), Xo66uT (02.03.2022), Кувейт (19.10.2021), Никита86Анапа (02.11.2021), Флекс123 (12.10.2020)

----------


## sarana85

Работает. Огромное преогромное СПАСИБО.

----------


## ZahvatkiN

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 sector010101@yandex.ru

----------


## Olesj

> PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 - Криптопро PDF 2.0


Доброе утро! Уже не подходит...поделитесь ключиком...

----------


## Olesj

Спасибо конечно, но тут на сайте как то надежнее! Возможно найдутся добрые люди!

----------


## Olesj

> Я сам у него брал ключ к данной программе, а тут ни у кого нет, то что были раньше, давно уже в чёрном списке


Анатолий, если бы все так было хорошо и прозрачно, то люди бы сюда на сайт за помощью и ключами не обращались, а покупали на оф. сайте. Если у Вас есть этот ключ - поделитесь? Спасибо

----------


## Olesj

> Все хорошо и прозрачно. На форуме данного ничего нет, так, как это запрещено в открытом доступе. Ну можете в тридорого купить на он.сайте если вам не устраивает. Лично я не для распространения приобретал у него ключ, а для своей работы.


Спасибо за ответ, поставила обратно версию 1.6 и тут же где то ключик взяла, все подошло, пользуюсь.

----------


## Olesj

> Спасибо за вопрос, но уже не актуально, так, как ключи от версий уже в чёрных списках. Всего хорошего.


Ну не знаю....про актуальность..., у меня все работает, вчера вечером все КРИПТы обновила, кроме тех - которые ставят инф. отдел на работе. Анатолий, не вводите людей в заблуждение. Удачи.

----------


## durdok

Кто нибудь дайте пожалуйста ключик на криптопро pdf 2.0

----------


## Реми

КриптоПро PDF 2.0 дайте серийник пожалуйста vladimir-wew@mail.ru

----------


## nik2830

Всем доброго времени суток.
Нужен ключ на КриптоПро 2.0 PDF
Спасибо.

----------


## nik2830

> Перед вашим постом написан адрес, где можно заказать. Сам сейчас у них приобретал. Дублирую для вас ещё раз *********************


Читать я и без вас умею. Я просил серийник если у кого есть, а приобрести у незнамо у кого низнамо что - лохотрон.

----------


## Kiddy1

Всем доброго!!!
Очень нужен ключик для PDF 2.0  kiddy1@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Rumpelstiltski

Будьте добры, Нужен ключ на КриптоПро 2.0 PDF
Спасибо. Срочно понадобился cccp60x@yandex.ru

----------


## Swithcop

> Будьте добры, Нужен ключ на КриптоПро 2.0 PDF
> Спасибо. Срочно понадобился cccp60x@yandex.ru


Долго мучался с поиском ключа для данной программы, срок использования истёк либо заблокирован. В итоге заказал индивидуальную лицензию без ограничений, цена в разы ниже за данный продукт, чем на сайте zакаzcrypto@inbox.ру

----------


## Василий Перов

Хороший человек, быстро помог с предоставлением ключа PDF 
marina89berg

----------


## Василий Перов

Хороший человек, быстро помог с предоставлением ключа PDF 
marina89berg@mail.ru

----------


## ustinian

Здравствуйте! Помогите с ключом КриптоПро 2.0 PDF. tel-ip@mail.ru.

----------


## sivva7348

> Здравствуйте! Помогите с ключом КриптоПро 2.0 PDF. tel-ip@mail.ru.


Всем хорошего времени суток, долго билась с поиском ключика для программы КриптоПРО PDF 2.0 чтобы подписать документы, безуспешные поиски. Из ветки выше, обратилась за помощью к Марине, помогла с приобретением ключа, моей благодарности в ваш адрес нет предела!!! Отправила все с успехом. Золотой Вы человек
marina89berg@mail.ru

----------


## Factor232

Супер, спасибо, всё работает, последняя версия CryptoPro PDF 2.0 !!!

----------


## Factor232

> PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 - Криптопро PDF 2.0


Имею ввиду вот этот ключ !

----------


## M.M.A

> Имею ввиду вот этот ключ !


Он уже почему-то не работает.
Он  у меня стоял тоже.
2.11.2019 переустанавливал винды и теперь он не хочет работать.
Просто прочерк и всё.
Снимок.JPG

----------


## Factor232

> Он уже почему-то не работает.
> Он  у меня стоял тоже.
> 2.11.2019 переустанавливал винды и теперь он не хочет работать.
> Просто прочерк и всё.
> Снимок.JPG


Странно, только вчера установил
Безымянный.png

----------


## M.M.A

> Странно, только вчера установил
> Безымянный.png


Вы обнадёжили. Может быть стоит тоже переустановить ?
Саму КриптоПро2.0 с сайта брали ?

----------


## M.M.A

> Странно, только вчера установил
> Вложение 2389


Ничего не получается. Переустановил. Результат тот-же.

----------


## Артур Мелоян

Он и не подойдёт, ключ уже заблочен. Гарантий особо не каких нет, что на форум выкладывают, что-то рабочее. Если выложили, пару дней его отследили и блочнули. Сам обращался к женщине из ветки криптопро за помощью с ключом для данной версии

----------

M.M.A (19.11.2019)

----------


## M.M.A

> Странно, только вчера установил
> Вложение 2389


*Вы не там смотрите.*
То что *у Вас показывает Windows* - это совсем не то.
Смотрите в закладках *КриптоПро и PKI.*
Успехов.
Смотрите не установленные приложения,
а сроки действия лицензий.

----------

Factor232 (20.11.2019)

----------


## Артур Мелоян

По вашему вы думаете, что я совсем баран, не различу где смотреть действие лицензии. При установленной версии которая приведена выше, так же была опробована и на ранних версиях - срок действия лицензии ПРОЧЕРК, это значит, что данная лицензия заболочена и не применима для использования, программа НЕ РАБОТАЕТ

----------


## Factor232

> По вашему вы думаете, что я совсем баран, не различу где смотреть действие лицензии. При установленной версии которая приведена выше, так же была опробована и на ранних версиях - срок действия лицензии ПРОЧЕРК, это значит, что данная лицензия заболочена и не применима для использования, программа НЕ РАБОТАЕТ


Да, согласен, в ПОСЛЕДНЕМ дистрибутиве ключ действительно заблокировали.
НО! после некоторых ухищрений и экспериментов, достаточно поставить предыдущий билд, и о чудо, ключ работает =))
не нужна последняя версия =)

----------


## Артур Мелоян

Я же вам написал выше, в каждой из версии которые есть данной программы, ключ проверен и он не работает, во всех случаях прочерк. То бишь ЗАБЛОКИРОВАНО

----------


## M.M.A

> Да, согласен, в ПОСЛЕДНЕМ дистрибутиве ключ действительно заблокировали.
> НО! после некоторых ухищрений и экспериментов, достаточно поставить предыдущий билд, и о чудо, ключ работает =))
> не нужна последняя версия =)


и где взять предыдущий билд ?
Если можно, скиньте пожалуйста ссылку в личку.
Спасибо.

----------


## M.M.A

> По вашему вы думаете, что я совсем баран, не различу где смотреть действие лицензии. При установленной версии которая приведена выше, так же была опробована и на ранних версиях - срок действия лицензии ПРОЧЕРК, это значит, что данная лицензия заболочена и не применима для использования, программа НЕ РАБОТАЕТ


*Разочарую Вас.*
----------------------
Вот скриншоты.
Снимок УСТАНОВЛЕН.JPG
Снимок.JPG
Вот видите, *установлено*, Лицензия *ПРОЧЕРК*.
Однако *ПРОГРАММА работает !!!* Спокойно *подписываю* в АкробатРидер файлы *PDF*.
Но хочется, чтобы был указан срок Лицензии или что она Бессрочная.

----------


## Артур Мелоян

Предыдущую версию вы уже ни где не возьмёте, ее сразу убирают остаётся последняя обновлённая. Подписывает потому что у вас что-то напутано в установочных распакованных файлах программы, либо есть действия программы которые допустимы без обращения подписания к лицензии

----------


## M.M.A

> Предыдущую версию вы уже ни где не возьмёте, ее сразу убирают остаётся последняя обновлённая. Подписывает потому что у вас что-то напутано в установочных распакованных файлах программы, либо есть действия программы которые допустимы без обращения подписания к лицензии


я ничего не напутал.
А по поводу предыдущей версии, то бывают люди, которые хранят и прошедшие версии.
Например у меня, иногда, и по году хранятся версии ПриптоАрм, иои КриптоПро, старых выпусков.

----------


## Артур Мелоян

Смысла хранить их нет, полноценная работа с предыдущими (старыми версиями) не гарантирована. Ставишь новую и работаешь без хлопот, успехов)

----------


## gaga515

Уважаемые, поделитесь плиз ключиком на КриптоПро PDF  2.0

----------


## kanelam

> Уважаемые, поделитесь плиз ключиком на КриптоПро PDF  2.0


присоединяюсь

----------


## Ichi.Server

> присоединяюсь


Есть такой ключик

----------


## Ichi.Server

> присоединяюсь


oriole-78@mail.ru

----------


## todem5

> КриптоПро PDF дайте серийник пожалуйста. Если у кого есть такой скиньте на почту yuricprof@mail.ru


выслали в итоге то?

----------


## Kэtrin

[QUOTE=Марина Берг;562432]Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
marina89berg@mail.ru[/QUOTE
Спасибо, предельно быстро помогли с получением ключа для криптопро PDF 2.0 бессрочно

----------


## poslavskii

крипто про pdf poslavskii@gmail.com
pls O-)

----------


## valeks66

Поделитесь.

С Уважением.
v67070@gmail.com

----------


## paren93

Поделитесь ключиком PDF 2.0. dvdrwx@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!!:)

----------


## Vlom

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на PDF 2.0 dima_dunda@mail.ru
Спасибо большое)))

----------


## Strashilka13

криптопро pdf 2.0 denis.burdin.91@mail.ru
Спасибо вам !!!

----------


## t-master

криптопро pdf 2.0 info@sistemy-obogreva.ru
Спасибо!!!

----------


## ekot3

Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом криптопро pdf 2.0
z1333311@gmail.com

----------


## Андррреееййй

Поделитесь ключом к криптопро PDF 2.0. 
maa-perm@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## t-master

Никто не делится (((( Я с 16.04.2020 ждал - только запросы от таких же как мы в почту приходят (((( Не утруждайте себя запросами тут!

----------


## Ingiborga

Присоединяюсь, нужен ключик. на почту telor@mail.ru

----------


## t-master

:rolleyes:

----------


## Diax

Поделитесь ключом к криптопро PDF 2.0.
diaxi@bk.ru
Заранее спасибо!!

----------


## Miккi

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Подсобили бессрочной лицензия Крипто Про PDF 2.0:cool:

----------


## kovarog432

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на PDF 2.0 kovarog@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## Swithcop

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на PDF 2.0 kovarog@mail.ru
> Спасибо


Долго будите ждать, ключика ни у кого нет, с прошлого года так ни кто и не скинул. Обращался за помощью на zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru можете им написать

----------


## abok3

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на PDF 2.0 olma-s@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## mr.parker

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на PDF 2.0 olma-s@mail.ru
> Спасибо





> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Заказывал на PDF 2.0 ключ, все работает

----------


## ABDirihle

и мне бы на yaga-82@ya.ru
Буду очень признателен. Всем бобра )

----------


## bzero

И мне тоже на bzwet@ya.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## P1ratRuleZZZ

> PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 - Криптопро PDF 2.0


Работает, огромное спасибо! Остальным рекомендую почитать форум

----------


## Alexandr_A5

И мне тоже на triada-f@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Pasmos

И мне , если можно, отправьте на почту : pasmos@mail.ru  . Буду премного благодарен.

----------


## pos.markis

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста ключом на криптоарм 5.4.3.10 pos.markis@mail.ru
Заранее, спасибо)

----------


## Sarapul

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Получил на Крипто Про PDF 2.0 ключ, стало бессрочной, ура:cool:

----------


## nikchin

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом или скриптом для КриптоПРО 4.0.9944
Почта nikchin88@gmail.com

----------


## mazef

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2
PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 - не хочет работать
blorry@mailgutter.com

----------


## Rolo

Здравствуйте. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2

взамен ключ на csp

vvlvl76@mail.ru

----------


## pichygin.sanya

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Заказал на Крипто PDF 2.0.1180 ключ с бессрочным действием, все гуд

----------


## emelyanof

29 250 руб. стоит лицензия на право использования "КриптоПро PDF" версии 2.0 на одном рабочем месте с доступом, на портал технической поддержки. Если кто-то поделится ключиком, буду признателен и в ближайшие 100 лет, ты будешь счастлив и карма твоя очиститься. estimator026@gmail.ru

----------


## Vixxi

> 29 250 руб. стоит лицензия на право использования "КриптоПро PDF" версии 2.0 на одном рабочем месте с доступом, на портал технической поддержки. Если кто-то поделится ключиком, буду признателен и в ближайшие 100 лет, ты будешь счастлив и карма твоя очиститься. estimator026@gmail.ru


Ищите, узнавайте, спрашивайте, есть дешевле

----------


## petzl

Пожалуйста можно либо ранний дистрибутив или ключик на актуальную версию криптопро PDF 2.0 petzl@bk.ru

----------


## Chingjoy

Ключ криптопро PDF 2.0 работает, прога стала бессрочной. Обращался на zakazcrypto(@)inbox.ru



> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.

----------


## petzl

Что значит стала бессрочной? После покупки ключа за 22000₽?

----------


## Chingjoy

> Что значит стала бессрочной? После покупки ключа за 22000₽?


Статус лицензии "Постоянная"
Не знаю где вы берете такие цифры, мне на много дешевле сделали

----------

Nazz1 (11.09.2020)

----------


## Nazz1

Люди поделитесь кому не жалко ключем на КриптоПро PDF gordan9393@gmail.com
Заранее спасибо) если кому чего надо постараюсь в ответ помочь.

----------


## Nazz1

Мне тоже бы подешевле.

----------


## уuricprof

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Благодарю, ключ PDF 2.0 Крипто-Про работает

----------


## DmitriiRylov

Пожалуйста, нужен ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1581 на почту dmitrii.rylov@mail.ru

----------


## ™Le[G]1on™

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


Ключ Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 подошел без танцев с бубнами, программа заработала. Спасибо!

----------


## alex5555

Пожалуйста, нужен ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1581 на почту rex_man@mail.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## alex5555

Пожалуйста, нужен ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1581 на почту rex_man@mail.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Tentenpanda

Пожалуйста, нужен ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1581 на почту alex.smena@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо! Могу взамен выслать на CSP

----------


## rybаk

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Проверил, крипто про pdf ключ рабочий, можно обращаться

----------


## Bоris

Есть ключ к крипто про PDF 2.0 у кого-нибудь?

----------


## rocset11

Пожалуйста, нужен ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0 на почту and_05@mail.ru

----------


## sivva7348

> Есть ключ к крипто про PDF 2.0 у кого-нибудь?


В прошлом году уже поднимала этот вопрос, ключ так и не скинул ни кто! Обращалась за помощью на
marina89berg@mail.ru

----------


## Сhаmрiоn

> Помогу с лекарством СКЗИ КриптоПРО, КриптоАРМ всех версий. За подробностями продления ключа можете обратится написав мне
> marina89berg@mail.ru


Ключик на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 подошел, спасибо)

----------


## kirakireev

Добрый день, очень нужен серийник на Криптопро PDF 2.0, дайте пожалуйста), почта of1sm@yandex.ru

----------


## Авестус

Ищу ключ на Криптопро PDF 2.0. Скиньте у кого есть пожалуйста на почту vicantiy@mail.ru Заранее спасибо!

----------


## f1limon

Та-же беда очень нужен серийник на Криптопро PDF 2.0 пожалуйста, почта vamp1r@mail.ru

----------


## migrenуa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Брала ключ к КриптоПРО пдф бессрочный, в программу установился без проблем и главное не дорого. Буду обращаться все понравилось

----------


## virontm123

очень нужен серийник на Криптопро PDF 2.0 пожалуйста, почта virontm@gmail.com

----------


## Optimist1

И мне и мне дайте) Заранее Спасибо! 220799@mail.ru

----------


## Катенька2020

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста,  КриптоПро CSP 4.0.9971 

marymiro@mail.ru

----------


## Optimist1

4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN

40403-D000Z-8KAC2-8QV3G-53VX4

4040U-M000Q-UKAC2-U6X29-W8T4G
Попробуйте эти.

----------


## Optimist1

Для версий 4.0 сборки 9944 выше:

40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH

4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9

----------


## Karpоff

> 4040A-Q000K-9KAC2-9A6QR-6FCZN
> 
> 40403-D000Z-8KAC2-8QV3G-53VX4
> 
> 4040U-M000Q-UKAC2-U6X29-W8T4G
> Попробуйте эти.





> Для версий 4.0 сборки 9944 выше:
> 
> 40400-00005-27345-00AYR-235HH
> 
> 4040Y-0000Q-UKAC0-0FV0Y-244K9


Флуд. Ключи уже не актуальны не на одной из старых и свежих версий не запускаются

----------

Катенька2020 (04.12.2020)

----------


## красный перец

> 4040А-Q000К-9КАС2-9А6QR-6FСZN
> 
> 40403-D000Z-8КАС2-8QV3G-53VХ4
> 
> 4040U-М000Q-UКАС2-U6Х29-W8Т4G
> Попробуйте эти.


Действительно не работают(

Тестинг выполнялся на релизе: 4.0.9963 и 4.0.9971

----------


## красный перец

> Для версий 4.0 сборки 9944 выше:
> 
> 40400-00005-27345-00АYR-235НН
> 
> 4040Y-0000Q-UКАС0-0FV0Y-244К9


И эта пачка данных кодов не возобновила работу программы

Тестинг выполнялся на релизах:. 4.0.9944; 4.0.9963; 4.0.9971; 4.0.9974

----------


## Оменус

кто поделиться  ключиком , зарание спасибо  anmes@mail.ru

----------


## Хуёменус

Нихуя не работает

4040А-Q000К-9КАС2-9А6QR-6FСZN

40403-D000Z-8КАС2-8QV3G-53VХ4

4040U-М000Q-UКАС2-U6Х29-W8Т4G

40400-00005-27345-00АYR-235НН

4040Y-0000Q-UКАС0-0FV0Y-244К9

----------


## abok3

Люди добрые поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком от CryptoPro PDF 2.0 olma-s@mail.ru

----------


## rubоard

> У нас вы можете приобрести лицензию для активации программы
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0 Бессрочная
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 5.0 Бессрочная 
> Лицензия СКЗИ Крипто Про CSP 4.0/5.0 Бессрочная серверная
> Производим удаленную установку (по договорённости).
> Внимание! Для операционных систем Windows Server, Mac OS, UNIX подобные, требуется серверная лицензия.
> Убедительная просьба, халявщиков и разводил не беспокоить! Жди выхода нового релиза с пробным периодом! Если вы хотите приобрести лицензию которая проработает все заявленное время, просим обращаться по адресу в форме ниже.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями!
> Форма связи: soft-safety@mail.ru


От души добрые люди, ключик на СКЗИ КРИПТО-ПРО PDF 2.0 подошел, активировалось без танцев и бубнов

----------


## f1limon

Народ, может можно хотя бы, как-то сбросить триал???

----------


## красный перец

ЛЮДИ!!! Сброса триала никакого не бывает для этих программ, это сброс пароля программы называется на ключе, а триал он не какими способами не сбрасывается, в программе этого не предусмотренна

----------


## gadeniw

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, серийным ключом на temp.1@rambler.ru

----------


## ЗИГА

поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0

----------


## ЗИГА

поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0 askeka76@bk.ru

----------


## ЗИГА

КриптоПро PDF 2.0 поделитесь серийнным ключем пожалуйста aseka76@bk.ru 
здесь люди поскидывали ключи не действуют (((

----------


## cs3287

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Crypto-pro PDF 2.0 ключ подошел без проблем, программа заработала

----------


## IvanovSA1983

Друзья, скиньте ключ на почту ivanovsa1983@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## IvanovSA1983

Друзья, скиньте ключ на почту ivanovsa1983@yandex.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## LBT

Помогите пожалуйста, скиньте ключ на почту yagodka_lbt@mail.ru
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## qwеli

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все предоставлено быстро. Через 5 мин отправили код для Крипто-Про ПДФ. Ошибок при работе не возникает.

----------


## Nemec26

Пришлите ключик Крипто про ПДФ 2.0 nemec26@ya.ru заранее благодарю

----------


## Menfis911

очень нужен серийник на Криптопро PDF 2.0 пожалуйста, почта krest17@yandex.ru

----------


## yuliya763

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Приобрела ключ для PDF 2.0, для подписания документов. Цена приятно обрадовала, смогла подписать пдф файлы

----------


## csa535

Пришлите ключ Крипто про ПДФ 2.0 на franpo05@yandex.ru, заранее благодарю

----------


## itysuхile

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


На пдф 2.0 ключ сработал, мерси

----------


## bеlii917

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ заработал на crypto pdf 2.0.1581

----------


## уana585

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ пдф 2.0 работает

----------


## trimеdin

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Серийник на PDF 2.0 крипто-Про подошол, большое человеческое, выручили ????

----------


## kоst1

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо, ключ крипто PDF 2.0 работает

----------


## SVETKA 1986

|Добрый день ооделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 lana_feodorova@mail.ru

----------


## uwiкux

код ключа крипто про PDF 2.0 1581 работает, спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## ed69

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0  ed52@bk.ru

----------


## bob23

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 kondrat82@yandex.ru

----------


## o.tohmahov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


ключик к Криптопро PDF 2.0 подошел, спасибо!.

----------


## foraza

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 foraza@mail.ru

----------


## kirill_zm

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 zzz020178@mail.ru

----------


## пткоит ыушу

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 49216000@mail.ru

----------


## gogalot

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 xD.6@yandex.ru

----------


## kоloboc74

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Крипто-фро ПДФ 2.0. 1581 ключ постоянной активации, программа работает

----------


## ыдшвук007

поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0
253603@gmail.com

----------


## flashden

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 flashden@bk.ru

----------


## SatMan

Помогите с ключиком КриптоПро PDF 2.0
На satman@mail.ru

----------


## Yewgen

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 evr.kch@gmail.com
Заранее спос...

----------


## Yewgen

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста с ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 evr.kch@gmail.com
Заранее спос...

----------


## Dedalas

PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 - Криптопро PDF 2.0

----------


## Samwel

> РD202-L0000-00VХL-W7QРЕ-G6АN6 - Криптопро PDF 2.0


не работает уже как больше года

----------


## biloo73

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо огромное! Просто находка для меня!) Великолепный мастер! Установил крипто-ПРО PDF 2.0 и сразу активировал лицензией по удаленному подключению! Не раз обращусь за помощью!)

----------


## avtoritetbikov

Добрый день ооделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 avtoritetbikov@mail.ru

----------


## Артур Мелоян

> Добрый день ооделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 avtoritetbikov@mail.ru





> Вы глаза хоть маленько поднимайте вверх, по триста раз уже спросили дай-дай, понимаете, что его нету в интернете


Обратите ВНИМАНИЕ☝️

----------

Leon-n (04.10.2021)

----------


## leоngrid

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Все очень быстро, брал на PDF 2.0 серийный ключ. PDF 2.0 теперь зарегистрировалась, без обмана!

----------


## berolez

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


серийный номер Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 рабочий, вам спасибо

----------


## berolez

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


серийный номер Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 рабочий, вам спасибо

----------


## lelуa

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ пдф 2.0 подошел к программе, спасибо

----------


## Baltozar888

Помогите с ключиком КриптоПро PDF 2.0
на CSP_Baltozar_RAJ@mail.ru

----------


## qкir

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0 подошел, спасибо

----------


## Мister

> заказывал регистрацию vip net csp 4.2, регистрацию выполнили в назначенное время, все было норм, кому будет нужно делюсь ссылкой! может быть и могут сделать регистрацию обычной Про-крипто
> prof.reg@mail.ru


спасибо за моментальную обратную связь, доходчиво объяснили и предоставили ключ Крипто-Про PDF 2.0, установка прошла так же быстро!

----------


## Teamyopt

Добрый день. Не поделитесь серийником КриптоПро PDF 2.0 likeymev@mail.ru

----------


## Strelok1986

Добрый день. Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком на strelok.korolev@yandex.ru

----------


## grv1981

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Помог и не кинул, все подробно объяснил. Спасибо за быструю помощь в активации продукта

----------


## grabarvs

> Добрый день. Не поделитесь серийником КриптоПро PDF 2.0 likeymev@mail.ru


А смысл? Он сейчас бесплатный, если вы пакетную подпись не используете

----------


## sashаhelp

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо за ключик Крипто-ПРО PDF 2.0, прекрасно подошёл, программа стала подписывать в Adobe Acrobat

----------


## YAYAM

Все есть тут https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....иптоПро

----------


## tosinaaa

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 tosina@ukr.net спасибо!

----------


## gnomik123123

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 hobotoc@rambler.ru спасибо!

----------


## amd124

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 amd1244@yandex.ru спасибо!

----------


## Jimpeks

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


подсобили ключикем и удалённо помогли разобраться с программой

----------


## nh3net

Ищу ключ на КриптоПроPDF 2.0 почта aqq8@yandex.ru

----------


## DrNick

Ищу ключик на Крипто Про PDF 2.0.1887
Пишите в личку

----------


## Thomаs

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Рабочий ключ криптопро pdf 2.0.1887,все сделали быстро. Однозначно рекомендую.

----------


## Alexandr_A5

Добрый день!

поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0 

triada-f@mail.ru


Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## levklyk

Добрый день!

поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0

levklyk@gmail.com


Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## color48

Добрый день!

поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0

alecsandr_67@mail.ru


Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## irf74

поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0
Itunin.R@gmail.com
Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## Семен1974

Нужен ключ 
Поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0
semula@mail.ru
Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## nikotеen

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Очень контактные и обязательные люди. Брал лицензионный ключ Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0.1887. К некоторым моим вопросам отнеслись благоприятно, быстро прислали и я сразу же проверил. Все зашло без проблем. Однозначно рекомендую!!

----------


## olesja27

Поделитесь ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0  dou18-2@list.ru

----------


## Noisia

Поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро PDF 2.0 spbappo.ito@gmail.com

----------


## Пётр1990

Помогите с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0 ragnarec@bk.ru
Заранее благодарю

----------


## Имя и Фамилия

Ключик все еще можно получить?
Поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро PDF 2.0 spm1@avalonen.ru

----------


## Gordon111

Помогите нужен ключик Крипто про ПДФ 2.0 gorandmich@gmail.com. заранее благодарю

----------


## callib

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.




ответили быстро, ключ Криптопро pdf 2.0.1887 рабочий. рекомендую!

----------


## Gdanil

Помогите нужен ключик Крипто про ПДФ 2.0 gdanil87@yandex.ru заранее благодарю

----------


## mightуraven

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


спасибо, ключ Крипто-ПРО ПДФ 2.0 работает

----------


## Bals16

Друзья, скиньте ключ на почту bals16@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## DRуг

> Друзья, скиньте ключ на почту bals16@mail.ru
> Спасибо!


Други и подруги ловите
zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## Наталёк

Помогите с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0 fomenko_natasha@list.ru.

Очень буду благодарна!

----------


## alx6992022

Друзья, скиньте ключ на почту alekset699@gmail.com

----------


## DRуг

> Друзья, скиньте ключ на почту alekset699@gmail.com


zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## Alex27993

Доброго времени! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик для КриптоПро CSP 4.0 
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Alex27993

Доброго времени! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик для КриптоПро CSP 4.0 на почту alex279@bk.ru
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## igaрesa

> Доброго времени! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик для КриптоПро CSP 4.0 на почту alex279@bk.ru
> Заранее благодарен!


Не в той ветки просете помощи

----------


## bbarinоvich

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Спасибо. Прислали ключ криптопро pdf 2.0.1887 и помогли его установить.

----------


## Koblev

Поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро PDF 2.0 koblev.cam@gmail.com
Огромное спасибо!!!!

----------


## LocDoc

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Брался ключ пдф 2.0. Все четко и по делу.

----------


## kiasuo

Помогите с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0 vdovin24@ya.ru

Очень буду благодарен!

----------


## kofftin

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо, помогли с лицензией для Криптопро PDF 2.0.1887, все заработало

----------


## se95

Поделитесь с  ключом для КриптоПро PDF 2.0, буду бесконечно благодарен se95@bk.ru

----------


## Gy9vin

Доброго времени! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик для Криптопро PDF 2.0.1887 на почту gy9vin@gmail.com
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## nvas28

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик для Криптопро PDF 2.0. на почту nvas28@yande.ru

----------


## nvas28

nvas28@yandex.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> nvas28@yandex.ru


чья это почта?

----------


## spider1588

Помогите пожалуйста с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2 на почту spider1501@mail.ru

----------


## dar86

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро PDF 2.0 dar2986@list.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## max-m_89

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик для Криптопро PDF 2.0. на почту max-m_89@maiil.ru

----------


## Nashi

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом Криптопро PDF 2.0 на почту mur.nas7y@yandex.ru

----------


## Кувейт

> PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 - Криптопро PDF 2.0


Спасибо, добрый человек!

----------


## KirNe

Всем салют! Поделитесь серийником на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 kirnest.seo@yandex.ru

----------


## nastradamus

Доброго времени суток. Добрые люди помогите кто может ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 (PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 не работает) zhondarevvn@gmail.com

----------


## igaрesa

> Доброго времени суток. Добрые люди помогите кто может ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 (PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 не работает) zhondarevvn@gmail.com


добрый человек, этот ключ уже давно не работает

----------


## claimxxx

Дайте пожалуйста ключик vyacheslavoreshkin@gmail.com

----------


## Nik08

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключем на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 (nik-rna@mail.ru)

----------


## andy-2002

Добрый день! Поделитесь с ключом для КриптоПро PDF 2.0, буду бесконечно благодарен - andy-2002@mail.ru

----------


## Victorrsnnov

Добрый день!
Поделитесь с ключом, пожалуйста,  для КриптоПро PDF 2.0 - atlasnnov@mail.ru

----------


## Дмитрий Сороки

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0 - sorokind016@yandex.ru 
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Vitos_kl

Добрый день! Скиньте пожалуйста ключик для Криптопро PDF 2.0. на почту kladkevich_82@mail.ru хоть временный

----------


## CubicS

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0 - skjl@yandex.ru
Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Brahmaputra

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0 - krapdani@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## zymmarem

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Ключ Крипто-Про PDF 2.0.1887 зашёл отлично, спасибо

----------


## Warlock241

КриптоПро PDF 2.0 дайте серийник пожалуйста. на почту warlock2401@bk.ru

----------


## pirovn

КриптоПро PDF 2.0 дайте серийник пожалуйста на почту- pirovn@mail.ru

----------


## bapegig228

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0. почта - sawakifij@yandex.ru

----------


## AlexSel

Добрый вечер!!!! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0. на почту - as.mav.2012@gmail.com
Заранее огромная благодарность!!!!!

----------


## kzenz

Привет! поделитесь ключом на КриптоПро PDF    3tjtbccpirmq@mail.ru   Спасибо!!!

----------


## M449424

Добрый день.
Можно получить ключик на криптопро PDF 2.0.1581 
m449424@gmail.com

----------


## Сергейввввва

Добрый день!
Киньте пожалуйста ключ на крипто про pdf 2.0
info@ecosz.ru

----------


## Сергейввввва

Добрый день.
Можно получить ключик на криптопро PDF 2.0.
ssv964@mail.ru

----------


## DogsUser

Добрый день. Выручите пожалуйста! Можно серийник на криптопро pdf?
Dogsuser@yzndex.ru

----------


## Агент_Малдер

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом Криптопро PDF 2.0 на почту ak25@yandex.ru

----------


## swampy

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0. почта - swampt@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## raisel

Добрый вечер! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПРО PDF 2.0  - Elite031V@yandex.ru Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## bal1980

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПРО PDF 2.0 - bal-1980@yandex.ru Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## mixailsit

Здравствуйте! Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0. на почту - mixailsit@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## cs3287

Ключ КРИПТО ПДФ 2.0 zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## Matrix051

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПРО PDF 2.0 gabrielgonz4asdafas@mail.ru Заранее Спасибо.

----------


## mnovikoff

Приветствую всех!
Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПРО PDF 2.0.
Заранее благодарю!
mnovikoff@yandex.ru

----------


## Хуёменус

Спасибо, помогли с ключом КРИПТОПРО PDF 2.0 ДОБРЫЕ ЛЮДИ zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru

----------


## Антон8

Здравствуйте, скиньте пожалуйста серийник на КриптоПро pdf antoxa_zelenkin@mail.ru

----------


## OnePeople

Здравствуйте, скиньте пожалуйста серийный номер на КриптоПро PDF leyermanv@mail.ru

----------


## citrade

Приветствую!!!!
Очень нужен серийник КриптоПро PDF citrade@yandex.ru
Благодарю за содействие!!!!!

----------


## xxking

Доброго дня форумчане! Помогите кому не жалко, очень нужен серийник Крипто Про PDF 2.0.1976 или другой версии.
xx-king@mail.ru
Большое спасибо заранее!!!

----------


## Anauel

Здравствуйте! Очень прошу,если есть серийник на Крипто Про PDF 2.0.1180 или другой версии 
adobephotoshopson@mail.ru
Огромное спасибо! Благодарю!
старый не действует PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6

----------


## Kilot_1972

Всем доброго времени суток! 

Прошу помочь с серийником на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 (старый PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 уже не принимается).
racon-31@rambler.ru

Заранее большое спасибо за помощь!

----------


## Kоtov

> Приветствую. Сегодня купил на АРМКрипто ключ у товарища с форума, по этой почте zakazcrypto@*inbox.ru
> Обошлось на порядок дешевле. Все работает.


Большое спасибо, ключ на КриптоПРО PDF 2.0 работает

----------


## Milan35

И мне ключ, если не жалко. Премного благодарен.  luita124@mail.ru

----------


## Miha88bud

И мне ключ, если не жалко. Премного благодарен miha88bud@mail.ru

----------


## Vetaly

И мне ключ для PDF, если не жалко. Премного благодарен motorhead@ukr.net

----------


## Mishenka

Доброго времени . Если можно тоже ключик на Крипто PDF 2.0.1180 на dirolcristian@gmail.com
PD***-L****-*****-**QPE-***N6 больше не работает (

Заранее премного благодарен.

----------


## cezar66

Здравствуйте! Прошу Вас выслать ключик на Крипто PDF 2 на hak@inbox.ru

----------


## yurii_z

День добрый! Если не жалко Крипто-про PDF 2. Премного благодарен tr.progger@mail.ru

----------


## promen17

Друзья, доброго здоровья!!! Помогите пожалуйста нищему театру. Нужен ключик на КриптоПро PDF 2. promen17@yandex.ru
Спасибо и крепкого здоровья.

----------


## eclipse23

Добрый день! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик на КриптоПро PDF 2. eclipse23@mail.ru Заранее премного благодарен!

----------


## Larisа

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Приятный сервис, заказала ключ для Крипто Про PDF 2.0, быстро сделали. Чисто символически отблаголарила ибо не имеет никакого смысла брать от сайта для одного раза ключ за 22.5 тыс. у крахаборов

----------


## SimonF

Присоединяюсь к попрошайкам, и тоже прошу, кому не жалко, прислать ключик от КриптоПро PDF 2.0
почта smnfedorov#gmail.com

----------


## Karpоff

> Присоединяюсь к попрошайкам, и тоже прошу, кому не жалко, прислать ключик от КриптоПро PDF 2.0
> почта smnfedorov#gmail.com


Как понять 'кому не жалко'? То что ключ работает только на 1 компьютере и если вы его ставите на другой и он перестает сразу работать. Это вас не смущает???

----------


## bas1209

Добрый день, Можно ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0 на deemonmel@gmail.com
Спасибо)

----------


## xsepto

Приветствую, можно попросить прислать лицензионный ключ для КриптоПро PDF 2.0 на xsepto@yandex.ru? Спасибо!

----------


## GenaVas

Доброго времени суток! Скиньте, пожалуйста, ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0 на gena.vasya.pupkin@gmail.com
Спасибо и всего вам доброго)

----------


## Илья Игоревич

> Приятный сервис, заказала ключ для Крипто Про PDF 2.0, быстро сделали. Чисто символически отблаголарила ибо не имеет никакого смысла брать от сайта для одного раза ключ за 22.5 тыс. у крахаборов



А что, так можно было!? Помогите, люди добрые! Очень нужен ключик на крипто про пдф. ilya71nmsk@gmail.com

----------


## m19kiruha95

Добрый день, Коллеги! Скиньте пожалуйста мне тоже ключ на криптопро пдф. majshev.kirill@yandex.ru

----------


## Lаrrcz

> А что, так можно было!? Помогите, люди добрые! Очень нужен ключик на крипто про пдф. ilya71nmsk@gmail.com


можно, даже нужно. буквально сейчас обращался за помощью с ключом криптопро pdf 2.0 1c_prof @ list.ru

----------

Evpаtiy (18.02.2022), IL 186 (17.02.2022), krovit (16.02.2022), LCFS72 (19.02.2022), lelarq3 (18.02.2022), RaMMаL (17.02.2022), semenov_ko (17.02.2022), sistem82 (18.02.2022), suhоchev (18.02.2022), Zealоt (16.02.2022), еxt3im (17.02.2022), Сrаvе63 (18.02.2022)

----------


## GE78934

Всем привет! Большая просьба, скиньте пожалуйста ключик на крипто про пдф. Очень нужно)))))
webcrazy@rambler.ru

----------


## Shaggy1983

Ахтунг, товарищи! Доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста - нужен ключ на КриптоПро ПДФ, будь он ладен. Добрые люди, скиньте на почту belmargaritka@ya.ru

Кстати, мож кому пригодится - 

у Контура есть бесплатный сервис Контур.Крипто, который тоже подписывает документы любого формата, шлет на почту / скачивает файл или ссылку. Но как в адобе там 2 файла, нет возможности прям на документе проставить "Подписано ЭЦП Циплянская Агафония Феклистовна" :-(
Посему очень нужен ключик для КриптоПро ПДФ, желательно 64 версии...

----------


## Qhfuir

> Ахтунг, товарищи! Доброго времени суток. Помогите, пожалуйста - нужен ключ на КриптоПро ПДФ, будь он ладен. Добрые люди, скиньте на почту belmargaritka@ya.ru
> 
> Кстати, мож кому пригодится - 
> 
> у Контура есть бесплатный сервис Контур.Крипто, который тоже подписывает документы любого формата, шлет на почту / скачивает файл или ссылку. Но как в адобе там 2 файла, нет возможности прям на документе проставить "Подписано ЭЦП Циплянская Агафония Феклистовна" :-(
> Посему очень нужен ключик для КриптоПро ПДФ, желательно 64 версии...


Да все это шляпа, не дает не подписать не отправить. Эта история еще из давних времен, нет еще такого сервиса-который будет работать взамен крипто-про pdf

----------


## Sеrzpjj

> можно, даже нужно. буквально сейчас обращался за помощью с ключом криптопро pdf 2.0 1c_prof @ list.ru


очень удобно и быстро, списались и через 3 минуты я уже пользовалась ключом

----------


## Arat

Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком криптопро pdf 2.0.1976 sgen@inbox.ru

----------


## olexandr_ll

> Всем привет, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком криптопро pdf 2.0.1976 sgen@inbox.ru


привет, перед твоим постом есть запись читай ее

----------


## Installer777

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 .1976 (PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 не подходит) или еще для какой свежей версии.
Triple.a.ru@yandex.ru

----------


## leeneх

> Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Криптопро PDF 2.0 .1976 (PD202-L0000-00VXL-W7QPE-G6AN6 не подходит) или еще для какой свежей версии.
> Triple.a.ru@yandex.ru


Он и не подойдет и давно уже не подходит, выше пост же оставлял *Larrcz*

----------


## Timerlan97

Здравствуйте, можно ключ КриптоПРО PDF 2.0 btrs97@yandex.ru

----------


## Lаrrcz

> А что, так можно было!? Помогите, люди добрые! Очень нужен ключик на крипто про пдф. ilya71nmsk@gmail.com


можно, даже нужно. буквально сейчас обращался за помощью с ключом криптопро pdf 2.0 1c_prof @ list.ru

----------

gdalt3 (20.02.2022), natik_81 (03.03.2022), vоsson (20.02.2022), zelenzskay (26.02.2022)

----------


## haretsu

Добрый день! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик на КриптоПро PDF 2   dineyoj288@naluzotan.com

----------


## RaMMаL

> можно, даже нужно. буквально сейчас обращался за помощью с ключом криптопро pdf 2.0 1c_prof @ list.ru


Спасибо, быстро получил ключ КртптоПРО PDF 2.0

----------


## Kolmach

Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро пдф 2 на kod@iskono.ru.

----------


## lelarq3

> Здравствуйте. Помогите пожалуйста ключом от КриптоПро пдф 2 на kod@iskono.ru.


Для людей с ограниченными возможностями или кому лень смотреть. Сверху страницы указан пост со всей информацией, обращайте на это внимание там все написано

----------


## fantom1375

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста от КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976. fantom1375@mail.ru

----------


## daemae

День добрый, если у кого-то есть ключик от КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976, поделитесь пожалуйста, добра!) aleks_v93@mail.ru

----------


## serg-uszn

Добрый день! Поделитесь ключиком пожалуйста от КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976. )))) serg-uszn@mail.ru

----------


## dyxless

Добрый день! Помогите с ключиком от КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976, буду очень признателен!) fake99@yandex.ru

----------


## Vovanikus

Всем доброго дня! Поделитесь ключом пожалуйста для КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 vovanikus.gdd2@gmail.com
Ограменное спасибо!

----------


## revenantx19x

Добрый день. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 reverant_08@mail.ru

----------


## mm8995

Здравствуйте. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 mm8995@mail.ru

----------


## pm2k_2013

Добрый день! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 pm2k@inbox.ru

----------


## Pokanow

Добрый день! Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 pokanow@mail.ru

----------


## Real Motors

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Cпасибо! Ключ оснастки КриптоПРО PDF 2.0.1976 активировал программу и сразу все заработало

----------


## Superiva

Пришлите ключик, пожалуйста 4091983@gmail.com
Версия 2.0.1976

----------


## Malinovskiy

Добрый день. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976   aigs@mail.ru

----------


## ww220ww

Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0. почта - wladimirmw@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## pshiki

был был рад ключику КриптоПро PDF 2.0 
почта
pshikman@gmail.com

----------


## vendogs2

Коллеги, буду по-братски признателен за ключ к КриптоПро PDF 2.0. 
lemiradon@gmail.com

----------


## mftsuak

можно ключ для pdf 2.0 b-bigmf@rambler.ru

----------


## Solarisrf

Доброго времени суток. Выручите ключиком pdf 2.0 av.kor@mail.ru

----------


## gantimurov

Добрый день
Пожалуйста поделитесь ключем PDF 2 grewr@yandex.ru

----------


## vbox

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключем PDF 2 vboxsbor@yandex.ru

----------


## Gl1ch04

Добрый день! Пожалуйста поделитесь ключем PDF 2 firefox64rus@bk.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ramiskzn

Добрый день
Пожалуйста поделитесь ключем PDF 2 ramis-kzn@mail.ru

----------


## Currеncy

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Быстро и без помех, получил ключ pdf 2.0

----------


## Skorpi202

Добрый день
Пожалуйста поделитесь ключем PDF 2 Cvetko1990@mail.ru

----------


## Dmitriy-79

Добрый день
Пожалуйста поделитесь ключем PDF 2 yank-oleg@yandex.ru

----------


## Alekseo

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключем PDF 2 a775226@yandex.ru

----------


## kolya_daf

Доброго дня, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для pdf2  kolya_daf@mail.ru

----------


## variok

Добрый день
Пожалуйста поделитесь ключем PDF 2 variok@mail.ru

----------


## DreamSo

Добрый день
Пожалуйста поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 tekiw58304@aikusy.com

----------


## DreamSo

Добрый день
Пожалуйста поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 ze4zemyyfyyr@mail.ru

----------


## vad346

Добрый день
Пожалуйста поделитесь ключиком на КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 vad346@mail.ru

----------


## impek68

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня!  запросила лицензионный ключ  Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо, Крипто PDF 2.0.1976 заработал, ключ рабочий

----------


## VzmNiFriT

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976. Буду признателен. sr-nifrit@mail.ru

----------


## gyru237

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! запросила лицензионный ключ Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Ключ Криптопро PDF 2.0.1976 работает, спасибо добрые люди за помощь

----------


## Coroner92

Слёзно прошу предоставить серийный ключ на КриптоПРО PDF 2.0 или какая сейчас последняя версия существует, на coroner56@gmail.com

----------


## oupds

Добрый день. Пришлите, пожалуйста, ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 oupds@mail.ru

----------


## НPDX2300

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! запросила лицензионный ключ Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Помогли с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976, активировалось все моментально, все нормально

----------


## neskafe

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976. Буду признателен. kea.se@bk.ru

----------


## Courbet

Прошу поделиться ключиком KryptoPro PDF 2.0 x64 на почту sergeevnv@gmail.com. Премного благодарен.

----------


## Kar_Den

Добрый день
Пожалуйста, пришлите ключ КриптоПро PDF 2 dvk70@yandex.ru

----------


## Khаramangut

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! запросила лицензионный ключ Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Ключ Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 подошёл, программа ожила

----------


## igaрesa

> *НЕ ТОЛЬКО ЛИЦЕНЗИЯ - КОММ.ВЕРСИИ...МНОГОПОЛЬЗОВА  ТЕЛЬСКИЙ РЕЖИМ*
> *Дистрибутивы+Патчи безлимитные (без ограничения по времени)* - на *progprofess@gmail.com*
> 
> *СПДС Graphics 2022 / 22.3629.880* (автоматизация выполнения проектной и рабочей документации с учетом требований Системы проектной документации для строительства (СПДС), для AutoCAD 2013-2022, 10/2021)
> 
> *СПДС Стройплощадка 2022 / 22.3638.895* (автоматизация оформления чертежей по разделам «Проект организации строительства» (ПОС), «Проект производства работ» (ППР) и «Горизонтально направленное бурение» (ГНБ), х32-x64, для AutoCAD 2013-2022, работает в комплекте с СПДС Graphics 2022, 01/2022)
> 
> *СПДС Железобетон 2022 / 22.3637.893* (специализированное программное обеспечение для автоматизации проектирования железобетонных конструкций и оформления проектно-конструкторской документации разделов КЖ, АС, х32-x64, для AutoCAD 2013-2022, работает в комплекте с СПДС Graphics 2022, 01/2022)
> 
> *СПДС Металлоконструкции 2022 / 22.3637.893* (специализированное программное обеспечение для автоматизации проектирования металлических конструкций и оформления проектно-конструкторской документации разделов КМ, АС, х32-x64, для AutoCAD 2013-2022, работает в комплекте с СПДС Graphics 2022, 01/2022)


не захломляйте ветку СПАМОМ!!!

----------


## CptNemo

Доброго времени суток! Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976. Буду признателен. mukrom@yandex.ru

----------


## kolya_daf

Добрый день, выручите пожалуйста ключиком  КриптоПро PDF 2.0. на kolya_daf@mail.ru

----------


## Picachu1976

Пожалуйста, пришлите ключ КриптоПро PDF 2 на yaebu2014@rambler.ru

----------


## Reindjer

Добрый день и здравия! Помогите, пожалуйста с ключом на КриптоПро PDF  2.0.1976. roman.51m@yandex.ru Заранее благодарен!)

----------


## EEtushka

Мон шер, пожалуйста киньте ключик для КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976 на kevi42@mail.ru Мерси, мон ами! ;)

----------


## Bess1610

Добрый день, выручите пожалуйста ключиком КриптоПро PDF 2.0. на bos1610@yandex.ru

----------


## intеrsect

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0.1976 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо за ключ к Крипто-про PDF 2.0.1976, теперь все заработало

----------


## Alеx1257

Обратился для заказа ключа Криптопро PDF 2.0.1976 на 1c_prof @ list.ru
Всё сделали быстро, все работает

----------


## WAR1US

Доброго времени суток. Помогите с серийником Крипто-про PDF 2.0.1976. Почта webdima31@gmail.com

----------


## Alеx1257

> Доброго времени суток. Помогите с серийником Крипто-про PDF 2.0.1976. Почта webdima31@gmail.com


Вам сюда 1c_prof @ list.ru

----------


## Belflex

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Без проблем купил и активировал Криптопро PDF 2.0. Теперь у меня нормальнo paботает программа, причем недорого.

----------


## Belflex

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Без проблем купил и активировал Криптопро PDF 2.0. Теперь у меня нормальнo paботает программа, причем недорого.

----------


## ulitochka838

Доброго дня! Поделитесь ключом, пожалуйста, для PDF.  ulitochka838@yandex.ru

----------


## Mоlоtilоv

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо за помощь с ключом Криптопро PDF 2.0.1976, успешно активировал софт

----------


## Skeik1

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста ключиком на dom1313@mail.ru

----------


## оnе lоve

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Обратился для получения ключа Криптопро PDF 2.0.1976, быстро помогли, а так же настроили программу для работы

----------


## St_German

Добрый день! Прошу содействия с ключом Криптопро PDF 2.0 Почта mozart7@mail.ru

----------


## zalkhal

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Получил ключ Криптопро PDF 2.0, оказали помощь в установке и объяснили в использовании программы, работает стабильно

----------


## Battery

КриптоПро PDF v 2.0.2055 дайте серийник пожалуйста dnzoom@mail.ru Спасибо заранее!

----------


## ZharоvSA

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо, ключ Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 сразу активировался и работает

----------


## dobryakpetrovich

Здравствуйте. Дайте пожалуйста серийник на КриптоПро PDF v 2.0.2055 на

dobryakpetrovich@mail.ru

Заранее благодарю

----------


## Кирилл!

Добрый день! Прошу содействия с ключом Криптопро PDF 2.0 Почта voldir@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю

----------


## igaрesa

> Здравствуйте. Дайте пожалуйста серийник на КриптоПро PDF v 2.0.2055 на
> 
> dobryakpetrovich@mail.ru
> 
> Заранее благодарю





> Добрый день! Прошу содействия с ключом Криптопро PDF 2.0 Почта voldir@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю


что значит дайте и прошу содействия? в курсе вообще кто-нибудь, что ключ завязывается только за одно рабочее место, на другом уже не установица

----------


## CptNemo

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на 9087881144@mail.ru

----------


## UNKnowNGD

Здравствуйте, прошу ключик на dmg4r@yandex.ru для КриптоПро PDF 2.0.1976

----------


## BlackCat_178

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь ключиком  КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055 на v.a.vitaliy@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## BlackCat_178

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь ключиком  КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055 на v.a.vitaliy@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## makfrоmkz

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо за помощь с ключом Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055, программа зажужжала. Все супер.

----------


## roctus

> Спасибо за помощь с ключом Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055, программа зажужжала. Все супер.


 доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на Крипто-Про PDF  2.0.2055 theroctus@gmail.com

----------


## makfrоmkz

> доброго времени суток! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на Крипто-Про PDF  2.0.2055 theroctus@gmail.com


Вам сюда 1c_prof@list.ru

----------


## emperor1988

версия 2.0.1976 можно ключ сюда dm1triy@mail.ru

----------


## Oльга07

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо, ключ Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 получен, установилось все без проблем

----------


## Bron1slav

поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком. wyach1slav@ya.ru

----------


## Alеx1257

> поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком. wyach1slav@ya.ru


Вам сюда 1c_prof @ list.ru без пробелов, в мае брал у них

----------


## Jante

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь ключиком КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055 на sviriga@yandex.ru

----------


## NuckWrоrk

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо, ключ Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 работает как положено

----------


## psm1380

Добрый день, поделитесь ключом к Крипто про PDF 2.0 psm1380@yandex.ru

----------


## nаtaly290361

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Добрые люди помогли с ключом КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055 моментально активировалось

----------


## Cyrion

Добрый день, поделитесь ключом к Крипто про PDF 2.0.2055 molokanowd@yandex.ru

----------


## Cyrion

Добрый день, поделитесь ключом к Крипто про PDF 2.0.2055 molokanowd@yandex.ru

----------


## Cyrion

Добрый день, поделитесь ключом к Крипто про PDF 2.0.2055 molokanowd@yandex.ru

----------


## Screwdriver42

Други, подсобите с ключиком на Крипто ПДФ 2.0.2055 сегодня слетел...
на Screwdriver_@mail.ru

----------


## lambrаki

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Огромное спасибо ключ для Криптопро ПДФ 2.0.2055 работает, урааа!

----------


## LumEkb

Добрый день!

Можно ключ для Крипто ПДФ 2.0.2055 на vitural@mail.ru , спасибо!

----------


## lambrаki

> Добрый день!
> 
> Можно ключ для Крипто ПДФ 2.0.2055 на vitural@mail.ru , спасибо!


Братка, у меня в записи посмотри, я сегодня там взял ключ ПДФ

----------


## lambrаki

> Добрый день!
> 
> Можно ключ для Крипто ПДФ 2.0.2055 на vitural@mail.ru , спасибо!


Братка, у меня в записи посмотри, я сегодня там взял ключ

----------


## Screwdriver42

> Братка, у меня в записи посмотри, я сегодня там взял ключ


Извини дружище, не врубился где надо посмотреть!!

----------


## lambrаki

> Извини дружище, не врубился где надо посмотреть!!


Вы оставили первую запись на 39 странице, после вас оставлял я, в той записи где я оставил, там есть адрес, забрал там ключ

----------


## opollо

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


приобрел ключ к Криптопро pdf 2.0.2055, все активировалось, спасибо

----------


## NovikMax

Доброго времени! Можно ключ от Крипто про ПДФ 2.0 на novikof1990@mail.ru спасибо!

----------


## Майребк

Привет всем. У кого завалялся ключик на КриптоПро PDF  скиньте пожалуйста в ЛС или на почту Prapor895@gmai.com

----------


## lambrаki

> Привет всем. У кого завалялся ключик на КриптоПро PDF  скиньте пожалуйста в ЛС или на почту Prapor895@gmai.com


кто хотел, тот давно взял уже на 1c_prof @ list.ru

----------


## byconstа

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


ключ к Крипто-про ПДФ 2.0.2055 подошол, все хорошо. Спасибо за помощь

----------


## flamybull

Здравствуйте, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком на КриптоПро PDF v 2.0.2055  xella@yandex.ru

----------


## AlexBro

Доброго времени! 
Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключом от Крипто про ПДФ 2.0.2055 на axa777.spb@mail.ru 
Спасибо!

----------


## chelnokоff111

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


от души Братка, ключ на Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 пашет, огонь

----------


## Ольгa77

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Класс, получила ключик Криптопро PDF 2.0.1976, проверила, применился правильно, теперь подписывает PDF файлы

----------


## mti

Добрый день, поделитесь ключом к Крипто про PDF 2.0.2055

----------


## utuduхfn

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Ключ Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 реально работает, рекомендую

----------


## reberiс

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо за лицензию Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 все работает

----------


## Denver333

Добрый день.
поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0
denver_333@mail.ru
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## lambrаki

> Добрый день.
> поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0
> denver_333@mail.ru
> Заранее большое спасибо!


перед вашей записью пост

----------


## FraerFFSG

Боты продают ключ ботам. Охуенно.

----------


## я русский

> Боты продают ключ ботам. Охуенно.


Хуям твоим продают. А то что ты 2015 года выпуска у сайта. Откуда я знаю, может ты сам бот.

----------


## Chille

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Крепкого здоровья тебе мил человек, за решение вопроса ключа на версию пдф 2.0.2055

----------


## yikеss

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Заказал ключ на Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 все подошло и работает

----------


## lowgоg

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Ключ на версии 2.0.1976 заработал, спасибо

----------


## АндрейШп

Добрый день.
поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0
shpod@bk.ru
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## Петрoвич

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Человек дело. Заказывал ключ на Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 не подвел. Предоставил полноценно рабочий ключ с полным функционалом

----------


## kapralmix

Всем доброго дня. Пожалуйста, поделитесь ключиком от КриптоПроPDF2.0
kapral-mix@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## polkovodeс

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Всё внорме. Заказанный ключ Криптопро PDF 2.0.1976 получен и проверен в работе

----------


## manvsworld

Ребята дайте плз на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 ключ manvsworld@rambler.ru

----------


## Komatoznik

Добрый день товарищи! можно ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0 h.marat@gmail.com. Заранее Благодарен!

----------


## bagdan

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо, ключ работает на версии 2.0.2055

----------


## Эльвинa88

Для подписания документов программа запросила лицензию Криптопро PDF 2.0, пробный период давно закончился и срочно потребовалось подписать документы.
Спасибо за оперативный ответ и быструю помощь
1c_prof @ list.ru

----------


## DaymonSmol

Добрый день.
поделитесь ключиком Крипто ПРО PDF 2.0
incomnet@mail.ru
Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## DaymonSmol

Ребята дайте плз на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 ключ incomnet@mail.ru

----------


## saddler

Здравствуйте. Дайте пожалуйста ключ для КриптоПро PDF 2.0 ключ на почту saddler-cs@yandex.ru
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## igaрesa

> Здравствуйте. Дайте пожалуйста ключ для КриптоПро PDF 2.0 ключ на почту saddler-cs@yandex.ru
> Заранее благодарю!


Да их нет бесплатных, вам их ни кто не даст

----------


## sergeevna.87

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Брала ключ к Крипто-про ПДФ 2.0.2055, все супер. Рекомендую

----------


## Marina63

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Рекомендую всем!!! Без обмана помогли с лицензионным ключом Крипто-про пдф 2.0.2055 очень доброжелательные люди

----------


## MrMaestro

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста с ключиком Крипто-про PDF 2.0 ohhoho@bk.ru

----------


## Medved2936

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Крипто-про PDF 2.0 medved2936@mail.ru

----------


## lambrаki

> Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком Крипто-про PDF 2.0 medved2936@mail.ru





> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста с ключиком Крипто-про PDF 2.0 ohhoho@bk.ru


Для глупых и не образованных людей, повторяю. Ключом поделиться невозможно, если кто-то поделится, то у того, кто поделился ключ перестанет работать

----------


## lisahitrayа

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Обратился достаточно поздно по времени, но тем не менее - помощь в получении ключа Крипто Про ПДФ 2.0.2055 была оказана - проблема решена! Спасибо за хорошую работу!

----------


## lisahitrayа

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Обратился достаточно поздно по времени, но тем не менее - помощь в получении ключа Крипто Про ПДФ 2.0.2055 была оказана - проблема решена! Спасибо за хорошую работу!

----------


## Tricatеl

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Брал 2 лицензии на Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 установилось без проблем. Честный человек который помог. Спасибо.

----------


## werwolf71

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0 
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Брал ключ на лицензию Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055. Проблем с установкой не возникло. Сразу все заработало.

----------


## Aeooe

Всем доброго дня!

Кому не сложно, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055
perederiy.ap@r-band.ru

Благодарен! +1 в карму =)

PS Тут что боты атаковали топик? =)

----------


## igaрesa

> Всем доброго дня!
> 
> Кому не сложно, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055
> perederiy.ap@r-band.ru
> 
> Благодарен! +1 в карму =)
> 
> PS Тут что боты атаковали топик? =)


научитесь пользоваться сайтом, инфа вся есть и применять её на практике. на заметку, если кто-то делится ключом, то у того кто поделился ключ не будет работать. вывод делайте сами

----------


## korobkok

Всем доброго дня!

Кому не сложно, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055
korobkok@gmail.com

Благодарен! +1 в карму =)

----------


## korobkok

Всем доброго дня!

Кому не сложно, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055
korobkok@gmail.com

Благодарен! +1 в карму =)

----------


## lambrаki

> Всем доброго дня!
> 
> Кому не сложно, поделитесь пожалуйста ключиком для КриптоПро PDF 2.0.2055
> korobkok@gmail.com
> 
> Благодарен! +1 в карму =)


Страницу 43 этой темы посмотрите, там подробно расписан ответ на ваш вопрос

----------


## Артур005

Приветствую коллеги))),  юрист хочет видеть эл. подпись на листочке) дайте ключик пожалуйста на *КриптоПро PDF 2.0*
promoart005@yandex.ru
Благодарю!!!

----------


## exsion

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Приобретала ключ для Лицензии на Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055. Сложной в установке не возникло, работает, как и должно работать. Спасибо.

----------


## Марина Григорьева

КриптоПро PDF дайте серийник пожалуйста

----------


## Марина Григорьева

нужен ключ КриптоПро PDF! спасибо
grigmn-gpc@yandex.ru

----------


## igaрesa

> нужен ключ КриптоПро PDF! спасибо
> grigmn-gpc@yandex.ru


ответ на вашу запись есть на 43 странице данной темы

----------


## maxbyh

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Лицензия для Криптопро пдф 2.0.2055 подошла спасибо за помощь

----------


## Марина Григорьева

Добрый день,
дайте контакты пож для серийника КриптоПро PDF

----------


## igaрesa

> Добрый день,
> дайте контакты пож для серийника КриптоПро PDF


Марина, все перед Вами. Научитесь пользоваться информацией
1c_prof @ list.ru

----------


## Марина Григорьева

будьте вежливыми. может люди впервые пользуются этим сайтом

----------


## Kiperon

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Ключ Криптопро ПДФ на версии 2.0.2055 заработал, спс

----------


## SV1883

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Код для работы лицензии к Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 подошол, спасибо за помощь!

----------


## mr.Grom

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 5.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Приобрел ключ Криптопро пдф быстро. Специалист от бога! Настроил ЭЦП для подписания, все работает отлично.

----------


## Barabator

Дайте серийник, пожалуйста 2.0 khatab111@mail.ru

----------


## Рыцаръ

> Лицензия "КриптоПро PDF" версии 2.0 *на 70 (семьдесят) рабочих мест* с доступом на портал технической поддержки. 
> Подробности на https://cloudzoma.com/file/f7964a


*Обман!
 Будьте внимательны, распространение вирусов!*

----------


## dсwdv3

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Лицензия на ключ Криптопро ПДФ 2.0.2055 подошла, до-ки теперь стал подписывать, все норм

----------


## dсwdv3

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про CSP 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Лицензия на ключ Криптопро ПДФ 2.0.2055 подошла, до-ки теперь стал подписывать, все норм

----------


## corderman

Уважаемые искатели, кто может поделитесь пожалуйста ключом на CP PDF версии 2,0,1976 на почту corder@mail.ru

----------


## vik_vаz

> Лицензия "КриптоПро PDF" версии 2.0 *на 70 (семьдесят) рабочих мест* с доступом на портал технической поддержки. 
> Подробности на https://сlоudzоmа.cоm/filе/f7964а


Не видитесь, пробовал скачать, в архиве лежат экзешники левых программ. На одном компе побоялся запускать. Запустил с личного, комп ушёл в перезагрузку и загорелся синий экран и не проходит

----------


## SergeyMс

> Лицензия "КриптоПро PDF" версии 2.0 *на 70 (семьдесят) рабочих мест* с доступом на портал технической поддержки. 
> Подробности на https://cloudzoma.com/file/f7964a


расходимся, нас наебали нету по ссылке ключа

----------


## 75757565

> Лицензия "КриптоПро PDF" версии 2.0 *на 70 (семьдесят) рабочих мест* с доступом на портал технической поддержки. 
> Подробности на https://cloudzoma.com/file/f7964a


нету не каких ключей тут, развод

----------


## Metrium

> 1c_prof @ list.ruДоброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Выражаю благодарность за максимально быструю помощь в приобретении лицензионного ключа Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055. Работает безупречно!

----------


## ufasinоl

[QUOTE=dеv1c_rf;748860]
[COLOR="#FF0000"]1c_prof @ list.ru/COLOR]
Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.
Спасибо ключик на Криптопро PDF 2.0.2055 работает, не отказали в быстрой помощи

----------


## lev777

> 1c_prof @ list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Спасибо ключ Криптопро пдф 2.0.2055 активировался

----------


## realspаwn

> 1c_prof @ list.ru[/COLOR]
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Лицензия для Криптопро PDF 2.0 заработала, спасибо большое за помощь

----------


## Elementor

Нужен ключ для Крипто-Про PDF
dasistdesign@ mail.ru

----------


## madphat

Здравствуйте люди добрые.
Кому не жалко. Дайте пожалуйста ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0 , буду премного благодарен.
madphat@mail.ru

----------


## Pyschеv

> 1c_prof@list.ru[/COLOR]
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Заказал лицензию к Крипто-ПРО ПДФ 2.0. Вопрос решили быстро, спасибо! Все работает.

----------


## Dаnitrulr

Сегодня купил на Криптопро PDF ключ по рекомендациям с форума, по этой почте 1c_prof@list.ru
Цена адекватная для этого ключа. Все работает.

----------


## FallenAngel

Здравствуйте! Скиньте кому не жалко рабочий ключик на КриптоПро PDF на эту почту - Fallen66Angel06@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Barvynok

МАААААЛЬЧИКИ! 
Выручите пожалуйста, срочно нужен ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0
Горю прям, помогите пожааалуйста!
moemiv@mail.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## глаза разуй

> МАААААЛЬЧИКИ! 
> Выручите пожалуйста, срочно нужен ключик КриптоПро PDF 2.0
> Горю прям, помогите пожааалуйста!
> moemiv@mail.ru
> Заранее огромное спасибо!


объясняю повторно, для тех кто в танке. поделиться ключом не возмо, так, как он работает только на одном компьютере-на другом он уже не запуститься. есть ли в ваших словах смысл-поделитесь?

----------


## Barvynok

> объясняю повторно, для тех кто в танке. поделиться ключом не возмо, так, как он работает только на одном компьютере-на другом он уже не запуститься. есть ли в ваших словах смысл-поделитесь?


Ну я то ездила в настоящем танке, на месте наводчика, а ты видимо только на диване...
Если по существу, да будет тебе известно, что один и тот же ключик (по крайней мере, на КриптоПро PDF 2.0) работал легко на трех (как минимум) компьютерах.
Весной сменила место работы, доступа к ключику старому нет.

----------


## Barvynok

Но я уже нашла, так что вопрос отпал...

----------


## blaik

нужен ключ КриптоПро PDF! спасибо
alexrein@yandex.ru

----------


## javdеt

> 1c_prof@list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Купил ключ на Крипто-ПРО PDF 2.0, все отлично работает. Цена подарок. Рекомендую!

----------


## eli7еy

> 1c_prof@list.ru
> Доброго дня! 1c запросила лицензионный ключ в Крипто-Про PDF 2.0
> По многочисленным положительным отзывам удалось получить этот золотой номер для программы за символический и адекватный для меня призент. Контакты если кому важны в закрепе в верней части поста.


Приобрел лицензию для Криптопро пдф 2.0.2055, спасибо за помощь

----------


## rassselll@mail.ru

Дайте пожалуйста ключ для Крипто про PDF 2.0.2055/
почта rassselll@kayakent.ru

----------


## Picachu1976

пагуглите, он есть в инете, я нашел

----------


## глаза разуй

> Дайте пожалуйста ключ для Крипто про PDF 2.0.2055/
> почта rassselll@kayakent.ru





> пагуглите, он есть в инете, я нашел


выше же все написано по русски, смотреть уже лень?

----------


## Rim1481

очень нужен ключ для Крипто про PDF 2.0.2055 (emelf@mail.ru) помогите кто может

----------


## Натали i

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом крипто про PDF 2.0 alians2121@mail.ru

----------


## глаза разуй

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста ключом крипто про PDF 2.0 alians2121@mail.ru


уже был пост с такой просьбой, объяснял. Если кто-то поделится, то у того кто поделился не будет работать.

----------


## Майребк

Здравствуйте у кого ключик на крипто ПДФ есть вышлите пожалуйтса Prapor895@gmail.com заранее спасибо Вам

----------


## глаза разуй

> Здравствуйте у кого ключик на крипто ПДФ есть вышлите пожалуйтса Prapor895@gmail.com заранее спасибо Вам


вы уже спрашивали в июле. повторюсь, если кто-то поделился ключом, то у того кто поделился ключ не будет работать

----------


## LordDevil

Здравствуйте у кого есть ключик на Крипто PDF 2.0 вышлите пожалуйста f0742207@gmail.com заранее спасибо Вам

----------


## arsdiam0nd

Здравствуйте! 
Ключ на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 вышлите, пожалуйста, на ars2.05@gmail.com 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## ivаnn99

> Здравствуйте! 
> Ключ на КриптоПро PDF 2.0 вышлите, пожалуйста, на ars2.05@gmail.com 
> Заранее спасибо!


в свободном доступе их нет, если кто пользуется программой делиться ключом, программа перестанет работать, смысл? приобретать только

----------

